# Whole home connection problems



## gdub (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey guys -- I am a recent convert from E*, and had the new system installed 6 days ago. I have a HR24-100 in the living room + an H24-100 on the patio. Since the installation the H24 on the patio has disconnected every day. Reboots hve generally been successful (once I had to reboot both receivers + my routers.) After running system tests from the H24 I get an error saying my receiver "appears to be experiencing problems watching recorded content" with error code 72-79-796. My HR24 is connected to a Cisco/lynksys WET610n which is connected wirelessly to a 2WIRE Gateway. Not sure what to do. Someone suggested assigning static IP's. The cisco lynksys is on static IP 192.168.1 78, The gateway is reporting the HR24 on dhcp 192.168.1.69, and the H24 is on "unknown". The DHCP range of the gateway is 192.168.1.64 thru 253 18 allocated and 172 remaning. I have manually set the H24 to 192.168.1 150 and the HR24 to 192.168.1.140. I am not sure whether these are outside the Gateways automatic range. Any expert advise would be appreciated

Gary


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gdub said:


> Hey guys -- I am a recent convert from E*, and had the new system installed 6 days ago. I have a HR24-100 in the living room + an H24-100 on the patio. Since the installation the H24 on the patio has disconnected every day. Reboots hve generally been successful (once I had to reboot both receivers + my routers.) After running system tests from the H24 I get an error saying my receiver "appears to be experiencing problems watching recorded content" with error code 72-79-796. My HR24 is connected to a Cisco/lynksys WET610n which is connected wirelessly to a 2WIRE Gateway. Not sure what to do. Someone suggested assigning static IP's. The cisco lynksys is on static IP 192.168.1 78, The gateway is reporting the HR24 on dhcp 192.168.1.69, and the H24 is on "unknown". *The DHCP range of the gateway is 192.168.1.64 thru 253* 18 allocated and 172 remaning. I have manually set the H24 to 192.168.1 150 and the HR24 to 192.168.1.140. I am not sure whether these are outside the Gateways automatic range. Any expert advise would be appreciated
> 
> Gary


this means "outside" is either below 192.168.1.64 or over 192.168.1.253, so xxx.140 & 150 aren't.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Wondering why you are using WET610n at all. The 24 series have built in Deca units.

Are the 24's on a SWM system with a splitter?


----------



## gdub (Apr 26, 2005)

Don't know. The tech hooked the sat coax into a splitter, out into a swim box and a deca box. The deca is connected to the wet610n by ethernet cable. The other line from the swim feeds the HR24. I assume he knew what he was doing. Sorry it took so long to reply, but I'm watching my Rangers kick some Yankee a**.

Gary


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Why would you use a DHCP range of the gateway is 192.168.1.64 thru 253?

Most use 192.168.1.100 thru 192.168.1.149 to give you 50 IPs and then you would select 192.168.1.160 or 192.168.1.170 to give you a Static IP Address outside of that DHCP Range.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

gdub said:


> Don't know. The tech hooked the sat coax into a splitter, out into a swim box and a deca box. The deca is connected to the wet610n by ethernet cable. The other line from the swim feeds the HR24. I assume he knew what he was doing. Sorry it took so long to reply, but I'm watching my Rangers kick some Yankee a**.
> 
> Gary


Just be certain. This is what you should have.
-One coax only going to the HR24 and H24.
-No Cat5 or Cat6 cable plugged into either 24.
-No DECA box connected to either 24.
-WET610n plugged into a DECA box, which is then connected via Coax to the splitter with a green label. 
-That DECA box has its own power supply.

If the above is what you have, then its wired properly.


----------



## gdub (Apr 26, 2005)

> Why would you use a DHCP range of the gateway is 192.168.1.64 thru 253?
> 
> Most use 192.168.1.100 thru 192.168.1.149 to give you 50 IPs and then you would select 192.168.1.160 or 192.168.1.170 to give you a Static IP Address outside of that DHCP Range


That is the default setting of the gateway. Not sure I'm comfortable changing it.



> Just be certain. This is what you should have.
> -One coax only going to the HR24 and H24.
> -No Cat5 or Cat6 cable plugged into either 24.
> -No DECA box connected to either 24.
> ...


That is how it is wired, so I guess my next move is to call in support. I had this problem with Uverse whole home system. It became so annoying I finally cancelled the service. I hope this doesn't happen again.

Gary


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

richierich said:


> Why would you use a DHCP range of the gateway is 192.168.1.64 thru 253?


It not that "you" would use that range, but that the 2Wire does. Yes, this is different from other routers, but that's their default. The router itself uses 192.168.1.254.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gdub said:


> That is the default setting of the gateway. Not sure I'm comfortable changing it.
> 
> That is how it is wired, so I guess my next move is to call in support. I had this problem with Uverse whole home system. It became so annoying I finally cancelled the service. I hope this doesn't happen again.
> 
> Gary


I have a 2Wire. It's worked fine with the defaults for a long time "until" I added a wireless hop, and then it's given me problems with MRV. I've also been working with someone who has a 2Wire that has the receivers hardwired but also has a lot of wireless connections.
The 2Wires seem to be problematic with the wireless active.
I set up everything last night with my wireless hop again and have set all my receivers to the 192.168.1.04x range below the default DHCP pool.
Everything is working so far but I need to run it this way longer to see if it will be stable over the long term.
You might try this too.


----------



## gdub (Apr 26, 2005)

> I set up everything last night with my wireless hop again and have set all my receivers to the 192.168.1.04x range below the default DHCP pool


.

Do I set the IP from the gateway's software, or at the receiver's themselve, or at both? Going to work know, so I won't be able to do anything until this afternoon. Thanks for the help.

Gary


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gdub said:


> .
> 
> Do I set the IP from the gateway's software, or at the receiver's themselve, or at both? Going to work know, so I won't be able to do anything until this afternoon. Thanks for the help.
> 
> Gary


You don't need to log in to the router. Simply go to the advanced network settings on each receiver. >> over to the last box of the IP and enter 04_ , then arrow down and > to the right and keep selecting to finish the setup. If everything is OK [no IP conflicts] it will test the network and then walk you through the MRV setup again. Then move to the next receiver.


----------



## gdub (Apr 26, 2005)

Just got home and I received the 2nd DVR I ordered. I am replacing the H24 on the patio with another DVR(HR21-100) to increase my recording capabilities. Is this just a plug n play setup or should I have it professionally installed?

Gary


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

It should be plug and play, although you may need to go into the satellite setup screen if it doesn't self-configure correctly. You will probably need to enable whole-home sharing on the new receiver in the setup menu.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

gdub said:


> Just got home and I received the 2nd DVR I ordered. I am replacing the H24 on the patio with another DVR(HR21-100) to increase my recording capabilities. Is this just a plug n play setup or should I have it professionally installed?
> 
> Gary


Hope you have an extra DECA to connect to it, since anything but a 24 needs to have one.


----------



## gdub (Apr 26, 2005)

> Hope you have an extra DECA to connect to it, since anything but a 24 needs to have one


.

Funny you should say that --- no extra DECA and none in the box. Also they said I need an internet connection kit / professional installation / all at a $131 pricetag. Not sure why I need a connection kit. All I want is for both receivers to share the playlist on the whole home network. I hope this isn't a foreshadow of things to come. Don't understand why if they know I have a whole home system -- they know I am a new customer - why then wasn't a deca in the box and why wasn't this connection kit explained when I ordered the 2nd DVR. Now I have to wait until Nov. 1st for the install. Not a good start for D*.

Gary


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

gdub said:


> .
> 
> Funny you should say that --- no extra DECA and none in the box. Also they said I need an internet connection kit / professional installation / all at a $131 pricetag. Not sure why I need a connection kit. All I want is for both receivers to share the playlist on the whole home network. I hope this isn't a foreshadow of things to come. Don't understand why if they know I have a whole home system -- they know I am a new customer - why then wasn't a deca in the box and why wasn't this connection kit explained when I ordered the 2nd DVR. Now I have to wait until Nov. 1st for the install. Not a good start for D*.
> 
> Gary


You already have the Internet connection as described in post #4. No additional professional installation is required and none of the fees should apply to you.

Directv has made a mistake and could have avoided it by providing the DECA with the HR21. I suggest calling them back and explaining that.

A temporary work-around (if you've already activated the HR21) would be to borrow the DECA module from the Internet connection setup and install it on the HR21 (depends on your priorities forthe short term: Internet connectivity or MRV). But only if you have the white DECA module with both coaxial connectors as shown here: http://www.dbstalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22832&d=1279031824


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

If you haven't activated the HR21 yet, I'd also tell Directv that since you already have WHD service activated, replacements & upgrades should be compatible. They owe you a HR24 with internal DECA or a DECA module to make the HR21 compatible with your WHD service.


----------



## gdub (Apr 26, 2005)

> You already have the Internet connection as described in post #4. No additional professional installation is required and none of the fees should apply to you. Directv has made a mistake and could have avoided it by providing the DECA with the HR21. I suggest calling them back and explaining that.


Here's the deal -- When I ordered the D* service, I did everything online to save $20. When the service was installed I quickely realized I needed another DVR because of scheduling conflicts. Had I ordered the DVR online I would have been charged an extra $199 for the 2nd DVR. When I called Customer service and explained my problem, the CSR sent me a 2nd DVR at no extra charge. When I called back yesterdayto explain the MRV problem they ordered the connection kit to make the HR21 compatible. This morning I received an e-mail stating that they were crediting $99 of the $131.. At this point I am only paying $32 total for the second DVR. From what I understand of the system I need the internet connection kit to make my 2nd DVR with the extras such as TV apps. I think at this point I am ahead of the game even though the DECA module shoulkd have been included with 2nd DVR.



> A temporary work-around (if you've already activated the HR21) would be to borrow the DECA module from the Internet connection setup and install it on the HR21 (depends on your priorities forthe short term: Internet connectivity or MRV). But only if you have the white DECA module


The DECA module I have is grey so I'm not sure I could use it. Without the connection kit for the HR21 I believe I would only have whole home compatibility and not the internet for the HR21. I am so confused, but since it was an upgrade after initial install, I think I am ahead of the game by$168. Do you agree?

Gary


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

gdub said:


> I think I am ahead of the game by$168. Do you agree?
> 
> Gary


Sure; all-in-all that sounds fair to me.

Looks like you'll be waiting for the service call to get it set up with the DECA module. You can choose to wait or try to pursuade Directv to send the DECA and connect it yourself.


----------

